# first time skiing holiday



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

SO - after 14 yrs of marriage we've finally come to the conclusion that we could possibly do a ski trip - me, wifey, 14yr old son & 11yr old daughter - any recommendations for a first time trip (they've never seen a ski, & I've only ever done dry slope @ Woolwich Arsenal & cross-country in Canada) - so basically beginners all round. Don't mind driving to Southern France (TT not big enough though, so Mondeo Estate!)
Anyone got recommendations of resorts/travel companies etc? At least if 'she' don't like it there is the 'apres ski' :? 
Looking at Feb half term - that is if we don't decide to get a long-haired GSD puppy before then - kids eh?


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

We go to a small French resort, close to Geneva and easy to get to. We drive and stay in a s/c chalet. My kids will be very close to their 3rd and 6th birthdays. Alix (daughter 6) has been skiing for 3 years now and is competant on greens and can get down blues, Hugo will be having his first sessions next year, so we'll wait and see how fast he can catch his sister!

Look at http://www.laclusaz.com for details on the resort and http://www.aravis-vacances.com/laclusaz/laclusazEN.htm for some details of where to stay. The best places to stay if you don't want much of a walk in the morning is 'Les Tollets', 'Les Riffroids' or the town centre. There are apartment blocks at 'Le Grange' but you'd need to drive to the ski lift (it's not far, simply the walk back up the hill in ski boots would kill!) It's not a massively lively place, but for that reason is great for the family

If you go with a company then two crucial things to check when booking is the resort height (higher resort - better snow conditions) and distance to the lifts(walking in ski boots is not easy and I've been skiing for 25 years....). The resort height bit is less important if you go for a classic resort as they're all in the valleys anyway - it's only important on the purpose built ones.

I can highly recommend the sport simply for the fun! (and the apres ski is pretty good too!!)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

La Clusaz is a very pretty little resort - more Austrian than French in terms of architecture. The time or year you are going should give you pretty much guaranteed snow anywhere.

Have you thought about the US? I have found the width and condition of the pistes, or trails as they say in US, very good for beginners. The instructors also seem more patient and friendly than the French. Stop off and have a couple of days in NYC and it makes for a great holiday.

I have been to Lake Tahoe, stayed in Truckee and skied alpine Meadows and Squaw Valley, Big Bear, Vail and Breckenridge and they are all great.

Whatever you do it will be fun!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I can recommend Sauze D'Oulx in italy for your first time...plenty of piste for beginner/intermediate, excellent ski school, although I can recommend a private instructor for around the same money as the school - which is probably a better deal and I can get you discount on ski hire/possibly lift pass. There's plenty of Apres Ski although this may be too much for a family holiday, there's an option of staying up the mountain at Sportinia where all the pistes meet which will be lively at lunchtime but quiet at night as it's a ~Â£15 skidoo ride to Sauze. PM me if you want more info regards hotels, etc.

H


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was alos going to suggest North America or Canada. The 'trails' are much wider and most of the stuff we did in Whistler didn't seem to compare with what we thought we difficult runs in Europe.

On the whole it's a lot less busy too with less time spent queueing and fewer people on the slopes.

THe downside is the distance. I think if you're going to go somewhere like Whistler, you need about 10 days to make the trip worthwhile.

Xscape (Milton Keynes) might be a good bet if you want some instruction pre-trip.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I went skiing once...Thought i'd go up on a Blue slope before i had any lessons on the first day and ended up going of the side of a cliff, bashed my tail bone and ended spending the rest of the holiday in the bar


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I like Andorra, if only because of the huge area to ski, which has all been linked up in recent years. It also suits a cheaper budget - since we go at half term with someone who's a teacher, that important for us.

Expect nothing from the architecture or cuisine though. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I went skiing once...Thought i'd go up on a Blue slope before i had any lessons on the first day and ended up going of the side of a cliff, bashed my tail bone and ended spending the rest of the holiday in the bar


Tail bone? I did wonder if you'd evolved as far as the rest of us... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

My parents first took my sister and I skiing when we were 10 and 8 (I think). We went to La Cluzaz IIRC.

I've been skiing most years since then and I can confidently say that it's best not to bother with dry slopes or snow domes beforehand as it's nothing like real snow and will only put you all off. Best to just go along I think (just make sure you don't injur yourself doing some sledging on the day you arrive there which means you can't ski for the rest of the week).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure I'd agree with the advice from Rhod, but each to their own.

The first time I went Skiing was when I was about 12-ish and we went to the local Dry Ski Slope beforehand. (if you do, wear mits not gloves as I broke my fingers after getting them caught in the honeycombe.)

I'd agree it's not like real snow though, but I see this as a bonus. If you can learn the basics on a dry slope, then you'll find snow a lot easier. Can't see any reason to not use a snowdome as it's actually snow.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> I'd agree it's not like real snow though, but I see this as a bonus. If you can learn the basics on a dry slope, then you'll find snow a lot easier. Can't see any reason to not use a snowdome as it's actually snow.


I know what Rhod means, snowdome is real snow, but it's artificially made so it's hard and icy like snow-cannon snow which can put people off. The snow dome's tend to be short runs and busy too, not ideal for learning. Dry ski slopes are OK for learning to ski on, but not for learning to fall on.....ouch. If you're likely to be put off by falling over, don't use them. If you're hardy enough then go for it, but remember, the real thing is much better!

H


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

The real snow is infinitely better in my mind. It's barely even worth bothering with lessons on a dry slope as I expect it's possible to pick up bad habits (never had a lesson on a dry slope but skied one once - I'll never bother again). It does tend to be warmer though but it hurts so much more when you hit the deck - so if you're thinking of taking kids to a dry slope then I wouldn't bother since you could put them off (for life) real skiing without them actually going.

And the two times I've been to the snow dome in MK the snow was like "slush puppy" drink - so wet and sticky. Basically it meant you didn't glide over the surface like you do on real snow and when you fell over you got soaked (although it's more like real snow than any dry slope so if you want to take the family anywhere then try there - but you have to have lessons if you're not a competant skierb so it gets expensive very quickly).

Personally I'd just take the family straight to the mountains. It's more of an experience then no matter how the skiing goes.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I went skiing once...Thought i'd go up on a Blue slope before i had any lessons on the first day and ended up going of the side of a cliff, bashed my tail bone and ended spending the rest of the holiday in the bar
> ...


You know the bone i mean........I don't know the correct term for it......Guess im just not as enlightened as you :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> I like Andorra, if only because of the huge area to ski, which has all been linked up in recent years. It also suits a cheaper budget - since we go at half term with someone who's a teacher, that important for us.
> 
> Expect nothing from the architecture or cuisine though. :?


Thats where i went........Found maybe because it does suit a cheaper budget the slopes get packed. Not that i was skiing but just what i noticed while sitting in the bar.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > I like Andorra, if only because of the huge area to ski, which has all been linked up in recent years. It also suits a cheaper budget - since we go at half term with someone who's a teacher, that important for us.
> ...


Get out of the main area slightly and it's much better. The first lift up can be a bit busy by 10 or so - but that's only one queue on the day. Plus, found black runs to be much easier than their Swiss counterparts - generally slopes were good for beginners, I thought.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> The real snow is infinitely better in my mind. It's barely even worth bothering with lessons on a dry slope as I expect it's possible to pick up bad habits (never had a lesson on a dry slope but skied one once - I'll never bother again). It does tend to be warmer though but it hurts so much more when you hit the deck - so if you're thinking of taking kids to a dry slope then I wouldn't bother since you could put them off (for life) real skiing without them actually going.
> 
> And the two times I've been to the snow dome in MK the snow was like "slush puppy" drink - so wet and sticky. Basically it meant you didn't glide over the surface like you do on real snow and when you fell over you got soaked (although it's more like real snow than any dry slope so if you want to take the family anywhere then try there - but you have to have lessons if you're not a competant skierb so it gets expensive very quickly).
> 
> Personally I'd just take the family straight to the mountains. It's more of an experience then no matter how the skiing goes.


I know what you mean. ANd I guess it's horses for course.

I guess, because I did it and it worked for me, I'd recommend it. Likewise, you didn't and that worked for you too.

FWIW, my missus started skiing when she was five and never had any pre-ski lessons in this country and she's instructor standard (in fact was going to be an instructor before I met her.)


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

As mentioned, dry slopes are notorious for breaking thumbs - ask at any accident unit with a slope in the area. Better to wait for the real thing which is a lot more forgiving and enjoyable.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I recommend a trip to one of the indoor snow dome (Xscape or Snodome), and maybe hiring a private instructor for 2-3 hours for your family. It's a dame less expensive finding out now than shelling out Â£Â£Â£Â£ later to find your wife or kid don't like this type of holiday!

I went on one of those "learn to ski in a day" course few years back, and true to it's word, I did!! Made my actual ski holiday far more enjoyable. Did similar course "learn to board" last year and managed linked turns by the middle of the day. These courses won't replace the actual piste experience, but it does give you the basic technics so you can enjoy your time on the piste. And another thing, boarding is far more fun :twisted:


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

Personally I've always avoided busy periods like half term, but that's a choice I have open to me for not having any kids. I'd buy the "Good Skiing and Snowboarding Guide" to find somewhere you're not going to spend all day in lift queues.

Everyone's got their own resort preference and having learned to ski in Scotland I have never skied abroad as a beginner, so I won't recommend any.

With the group you've got you might want to consider going with one of the major operators (e.g. Crystal) and staying at a Club Hotel half board. The advantage is that many of them will take the kids off your hands for a while in the afternoons or evenings.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I used to teach skiing on a rolling carpet machine. It was like a jogging machine for skiers where you could vary the angle and speed of the carpet. Not sure if there are any left in the UK now but there seems to be a similar concept in Canterbury called Realli-Ski.

The machine I taught on was longer than these with two carpets and a kick flap at the back that switched off the machine if you fell or lost control. It really was a fantastic teaching tool. One-to-one-instantanious teaching; also great for getting ski-fit. I taught over 300 people and got glowing reports from many of them after their holidays, saying how worth-while the training was - from beginners to experienced.

They say that an hour on the machine is worth a day on the slopes. I would say half a day but, whichever, it gives a great grounding for beginners. Everyone has at least 1 or 2 off-days when they first learn to ski and some are really put off by this, putting a big dampner on the holiday. If you get the worst of the basics out of the way before you go, you will have a much more enjoyable first holiday IMO.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

thanks for the recs - I'll steer clear of the dry-slopes then & look into places mentioned,
cheers,
K


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I'm amazed that so many people know La Clusaz. We started going about 20 years ago when I was 11 and there were no other Brits there at all.

My parents live out there for 6 months of the year so if you are looking for somwhere, I am sure we can do you a good deal on the apartment that we rent out below our chalet. 
You can look at www.les-chouettes.com if you are interested.

I would recommend somewhere like Clusaz as it is very good for beginners and advanced skiers. I have skied in a lot of resorts and prefer Clusaz to all of them. Feb half term is not ideal as the French also go away then. Might be cheaper and less crowded in March/Easter holidays.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

I would echo what Ian said - half term can be a nightmare in some places. We go the first week after half term (easy to spot, it's â‚¬500 cheaper!).

(web site isn't working Ian?)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Richard W said:


> I would echo what Ian said - half term can be a nightmare in some places. We go the first week after half term (easy to spot, it's â‚¬500 cheaper!).
> 
> (web site isn't working Ian?)


Just tried it and it worked ok for me. Let me know if there are any problems. We used to have an apartment at Les Tollets and I agree about the walk up the hill!! We have very good deals with a local ski shop if you want their details- Basically 15% off rental and 10% off everything else through us. The owner is a family friend


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm off to Norway skiing in Feb and it's so different from skiing in the alps. There's trees for starters but the fact that it's not full of pushy inconsiderate kids helps an awful lot. but it's not cheap.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My kids learnt to ski in a little resort called Les Gets in Haute Savoie, near Morzine. It is a lovely small town, very friendly, good beginners slopes, good bars & restaurants too. About 8hrs drive from Calais.
My daughter was 3yrs old when we first put her on skis and went to ski kindergarten in the village. The British Ski school runs classes at the resort so English speaking instructors.

Overall a nice, family resort but do check the snow as it is a bit low and can have poor snow early in the season.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I skied pretty much everywhere on the Continent, never in the States though.
I learned to ski when I was 11 years old and our sons learned at the age of 3.

We keep going back to Austria (Kirchberg), which is great, but one of the nicest and most memorabled runs I did was from the top of Mont Blanc down into Chamonix.

Dry ski slopes? Broken fingers come to mind (only word of mouth) so I would avoid it!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Well - we never did get to go skiing this year - mainly because......

on 11th Jan we bought a ten wk old rough coated German Shepherd puppy! He's taken a lot of looking after, but most of the time gets on with our 12 yr old bitch.

Maybe next year, when he's matured a bit & parents are willing to look after him, we'll think about skiing again - looking forward to warmer weather for now, starting to think about summer holidays (hmmmm pet passport?)


----------

